# synthetic oil



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

With diesels prices being what they are is anyone switching to a synthetic oil for improved mileage? Is it cost effective? What brand are you using.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

If you are *only* looking at improved mileage, I doubt if it would be cost effective.
When you look at it from other aspects (much longer oil change frequency, lessened friction, decreased dependency on foreign oil, etc) I think synthetics are the way to go.



.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

From a mileage standpoint not much of a difference. Like Doc E said Synthetics increase the time between oil changes, reduces friction, runs a bit cooler. I sent an oil sample off a couple of years ago and the analysis came back saying I didn't need to change my oil until 12,000 miles +/-. I'm using Valvoline Blue Extreme 5w40. I change my oil every 10K. Saves me a bit of money. The only reason I use the Valvoline is that we own a Valvoline Express Care business and I get my oil free. If I were paying for it I would go with either Amsoil or Shell Rotella Synthetic from Sam's. Sam's has a great price on the Shell.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

No, synthetics DO NOT increase your oil change interval.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've had both regular Dino oil and Synthetic oil analyzed and Synthetic came out better with a longer interval


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

What synthetic oil are you thinking of going to? most of the popular "synthetic" oils (castrol syntec, Valvoline synthetic, mobile 1) are still mineral oil based. These are called class 3 oils. Stuff like royal purple and amsoil are true synthetics and are class 4 or 5 oils.


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking for the best oil for a 7.3 powerstroke


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Look at BG Oil.

I run this in my 7.3 and have no problems at 140,000.

Dave


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure we have a bg dealer in casper


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Watrdawg said:


> I've had both regular Dino oil and Synthetic oil analyzed and Synthetic came out better with a longer interval


Of course it came out better, because of the base stock, but they all contain the same additives packages, which break down whether synthetic or conventional around 3,000 - 5,000 miles. You also have to remember the oil filter is a major part of your oil change, especially if your air filter isn't changed regularly.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

BMW FULLY warrents their engines with oil change interval of 12,000 miles or 1 a year.

They require their own SYNTHETIC oil, which is widely accepted as Castrol full synthetic.

I run Full synthetic in all my motors, gear boxes, and differentials.

I have had engine oil (Synthetic) analyised at 12,000 miles, and told it would go quite a bit longer.

I *DO* change my oil *filter* every 4.000

I put over 300,000 miles on a 88 GMC pickup (gas engine), just using Dino oil,, but I changed that oil every 3000 miles religiously.
You do the math.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Prairiewind

Call these guys and have a talk with them.

http://titanlab.com/

Gooser


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I change my filter every 5K. I also change my transmission spin on filter every 5K. This keeps me on a convenient schedule. Filters every 5K, oil every other filter change, fuel filter every 3rd change, (15K). Everything is Amsoil Synthetic except for motor oil and that is the Valvoline Extreme Blue 5w40. That's because it is free for me. If I had to pay it would all be Amsoil.


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

I change my oil every 5,000 miles using wal-mart tech whatever oil and the wal-mart brand filter BUT I have a Toyota. 


95' T-100 V6 250,000 so far with out even a blink!

Also have a 2002 F-150 with the small V8 same deal and 180,000 so far.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Mobil 1, change the oil and filter every 8K.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I use Valvoline Synthetic in my 07 Dodge 3500 with 375,550 miles and change it every 10K - 12K. Fuel mileage is only better due to the use of a fuel supplement I use made by Kleenoil.


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Airlines and the military have been using synthetic oils in jet engines for almost 60 years. I use Valvoline synthetic oil myself.


----------

